# Schweinsteiger al Manchester United, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Rummenigge giorni fa ha confermato che Bastia Schweinsteiger era lusingato dalla proposta del Manchester United, poco fa nella presentazione di Douglas Costa ha confermato che *hanno trovato l'accordo per il trasferimento di Bastian Schweinsteiger al Manchester United.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2015)

Maronna che bomba


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maronna che bomba



Grandissimo colpo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

Se Pep non vince la Champions quest'anno con il Bayern ha chiuso.

Tantissimi tifosi gia non lo vedevano benissimo prima, ma il fatto che il Bayern tenga Xabi Alonso e lasci partire Schweinsteiger(che per Pep e meno importante di Alcantara e Alonso) non lo possono perdonare.

Schweinsteiger e il Bayern, il Bayern invece sta diventando il FC Guardiola e i tifosi non ci stanno


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Rummenigge giorni fa ha confermato che Bastia Schweinsteiger era lusingato dalla proposta del Manchester United, poco fa nella presentazione di Douglas Costa ha confermato che *hanno trovato l'accordo per il trasferimento di Bastian Schweinsteiger al Manchester United.*



PAZZESCO. Colpaccio MONDIALE, aspetto di vedere le cifre.

Ma Guardiola che problemi ha?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> PAZZESCO. Colpaccio MONDIALE, aspetto di vedere le cifre.
> 
> Ma Guardiola che problemi ha?



18 milioni

Tanti, a me per questo motivo non piace minimamente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> PAZZESCO. Colpaccio MONDIALE, aspetto di vedere le cifre.
> 
> Ma Guardiola che problemi ha?



Vuole eliminare la concorrenza del Barcellona per la Champions league sabotando le squadre avversarie dall' interno


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

L'anno scorso Kroos, quest'anno Schweinsteiger e pare che lo United voglia provarci anche con Muller. Non riesco ancora a decifrare bene queste mosse.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso Kroos, quest'anno Schweinsteiger e pare che lo United* voglia provarci anche con Muller*. Non riesco ancora a decifrare bene queste mosse.



Possibile. Müller e Guardiola non si vedono bene(a dir poco)


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 10 milioni
> 
> Tanti, a me per questo motivo non piace minimamente.



No dai non ci credo.
Schweinsteiger è costato MENO di Bertolacci! Ma in che razza di calcio siamo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai non ci credo.
> Schweinsteiger è costato MENO di Bertolacci! Ma in che razza di calcio siamo?



Ah no, ho sbagliato. Il cartellino e andato per 18-20milioni, comunque meno di Bertolacci.


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vuole eliminare la concorrenza del Barcellona per la Champions league sabotando le squadre avversarie dall' interno



Ahahah stupenda questa!



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 18 milioni
> 
> Tanti, a me per questo motivo non piace minimamente.



18 milioni, tanti quanti El Shaarawy e Bertolacci. Mamma mia.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai non ci credo.
> Schweinsteiger è costato MENO di Bertolacci! Ma in che razza di calcio siamo?



Vabbè ha superato i 30 e prende un botto di stipendio, ed era in scadenza.

E' stato pagato come Xabi e seppure ci siano due anni di differenza la situazione è quella.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai non ci credo.
> Schweinsteiger è costato MENO di Bertolacci! Ma in che razza di calcio siamo?





Hammer ha scritto:


> Dieci milioni di trasferimento? Ma è uno scherzo?



Dieci milioni è lo stipendio. Cifre totalmente fuori dalla portata di ogni club di Serie A tenendo conto che parliamo di un giocatore di 31 anni.


----------



## il condor (11 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai non ci credo.
> Schweinsteiger è costato MENO di Bertolacci! Ma in che razza di calcio siamo?



bertolacci è l'erede di iniesta per questo lo abbiamo pagato tanto


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dieci milioni è lo stipendio. Cifre totalmente fuori dalla portata di ogni club di Serie A tenendo conto che parliamo di un giocatore di 31 anni.



Allora rettifico: ennesima follia dello United. Per quanto forte sia 10 milioni ad un 31enne sono da pazzi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

Stop, in Germania quando si parla del stipendio di calciatori si parla del lordo.

Schweinsteiger al Bayern prendeva 10 lordi, 5 netti che poi non sono cosi fuori dal mondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stop, in Germania quando si parla del stipendio di calciatori si parla del lordo.
> 
> Schweinsteiger al Bayern prendeva 10 lordi, 5 netti che poi non sono cosi fuori dal mondo.



Può benissimo essere che glieli abbiano raddoppiati, alla fine secondo me lui sarebbe rimasto, è un pezzo di storia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può benissimo essere che glieli abbiano raddoppiati, alla fine secondo me lui sarebbe rimasto, è un pezzo di storia.



Stando a quanto stanno riportando in Germania percepisce un stipendio uguale a quello d'ora.

Il problema per lui era il ruolo da comprimario che si stava delineando. Oltre a quello si dice che anche lui(come Götze e Müller) non veda bene Guardiola.
Proprio perche un pezzo di storia i tifosi del Bayern sono in rivolta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che cavolo combina il Bayern? L'anno scorso Kroos, quest'anno Schweini entrambi venduti per noccioline. Adesso vogliono vendere Muller e Gotze ha il "mal di pancia". Ma si dimettesse Guardiola he ha distrutto un'intera squadra di calcio. Lui e i suoi patetici moduli di gioco


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo combina il Bayern?
> 
> Ha problemi di rosa come il Milan o la Roma


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stop, in Germania quando si parla del stipendio di calciatori si parla del lordo.
> 
> Schweinsteiger al Bayern prendeva 10 lordi, 5 netti che poi non sono cosi fuori dal mondo.



Questo potrebbe spiegare il perchè il ragazzo abbia deciso di lasciare la Baviera per andare nella cara vecchia Inghilterra. D'altronde una cessiona per mere questioni tecnico-tattiche sarebbe stata alquanto discutibile. Ora spero non commettano l'errore di cedere Muller, piuttosto caccino Guardiola


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe spiegare il perchè il ragazzo abbia deciso di lasciare la Baviera per andare nella cara vecchia Inghilterra. D'altronde una cessiona per mere questioni tecnico-tattiche sarebbe stata alquanto discutibile. Ora spero non commettano l'errore di cedere Muller, piuttosto caccino Guardiola



Guardando i numeri che girano: O arriva a 5m netti o c'e stato un aumento a 6,5m netti. Niente di spettacolare per motivare uno a lasciare la squadra del cuore. E una cessione per motivi tecnico-tattici sulla parte del giocatore, Schweinsteiger non era centrale per il progetto Guardiola e il modulo di Guardiola non lo giova come quello che fu usato da Heynckes e Löw. Schweinsteiger vuole andare a giocare con un allenatore che lo apprezza(e Van Gaal lo fa) e punta su di lui.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guardando i numeri che girano: O arriva a 5m netti o c'e stato un aumento a 6,5m netti. Niente di spettacolare per motivare uno a lasciare la squadra del cuore. E una cessione per motivi tecnico-tattici sulla parte del giocatore, Schweinsteiger non era centrale per il progetto Guardiola e il modulo di Guardiola non lo giova come quello che fu usato da Heynckes e Löw. Schweinsteiger vuole andare a giocare con un allenatore che lo apprezza(e Van Gaal lo fa) e punta su di lui.



Scusa, non avevo letto la tua risposta a mefisto 


Che dire, tutto ciò è agghiacciante  erano una macchina perfetta che doveva limitarsi a trovare gli eredi di Ribery e Robben e invece stanno facendo una rivoluzione senza senso


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Se succede un caso Hargreaves 2.0 mi sa che da Manchester partono i missili verso Monaco di baviera


----------



## O Animal (11 Luglio 2015)

Ci serviva a noi uno così.. Altro che Bertolacci...


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se succede un caso Hargreaves 2.0 mi sa che da Manchester partono i missili verso Monaco di baviera



CHI?


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Guardando i numeri che girano: O arriva a 5m netti o c'e stato un aumento a 6,5m netti. Niente di spettacolare per motivare uno a lasciare la squadra del cuore. E una cessione per motivi tecnico-tattici sulla parte del giocatore, Schweinsteiger non era centrale per il progetto Guardiola e il modulo di Guardiola non lo giova come quello che fu usato da Heynckes e Löw. Schweinsteiger vuole andare a giocare con un allenatore che lo apprezza(e Van Gaal lo fa) e punta su di lui.



A 5 milioni netti è un affarone per lo United

A 10 milioni netti non è più un affare, ma in entrambi i casi il Bayern ci perde di brutto


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> CHI?



Il centrocampista del Bayern che passo allo United anni fa, dopo una stagione si ruppe e non giocò più


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista del Bayern che passo allo United anni fa, dopo una stagione si ruppe e non giocò più



Ahh si adesso me lo ricordo, quello che poi è andato al City e ha giocato la bellezza di 1 partita e poi si è ritirato, vero?


----------



## Torros (11 Luglio 2015)

Ovviamente è un top player(anche se non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, ma riconosco la sua bravura e notevole esperienza), ma non è un giocatore insostituibile per il Bayern secondo me, sopratutto per come gioca Guardiola. 
20 milioni per un 31enne non sono pochi, seppur una grande bandiera del Bayern. Poi se voleva andare e gli hanno offerto 10 milioni c'era poco da fare.
Xabi Alonso è decisamente molto più difficile da rimpiazzare per esempio, un regista con quelle qualità lo ha solo il Real in Kroos(meno interdizione, ma migliorerà). Ecco Kroos è stato una perdita maggiore per me, ma se non voleva rinnovare anche li c'era poco da fare, meglio non perderlo a zero e lasciarlo andare. Certamente Guardiola ha le sue grosse responsabilità, avendo affollato la rosa, gli scontenti emergono per forza, nessuno vuole fare panca. Ma cmq per sostituire Schweinsteiger hanno sempre Alaba e Thiago e chissà magari Guardiola(a cui piace vincere "facile") ha richiesto Gundogan o Vidal.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

Grandissimo colpo


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

Guardate questa foto della presentazione di Guardiola al Bayern. Notate nulla di strano?


----------



## Dapone (13 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate questa foto della presentazione di Guardiola al Bayern. Notate nulla di strano?



li ha fatti fuori tutti?


----------



## Snake (13 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate questa foto della presentazione di Guardiola al Bayern. Notate nulla di strano?



Pep The Equalizer


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai non ci credo.
> Schweinsteiger è costato MENO di Bertolacci! Ma in che razza di calcio siamo?



Probabilmente era all'ultimo anno di contratto...poi vediamo l'ingaggio, di sicuro sarà minimo un triennale a 7,5 milioni l'anno..

Giocatore di spessore ma che non ti cambia una squadra..finché al Bayern non sono arrivati campioni veri (Robben, Ribery) con gente come lui i tedeschi erano fuori sempre tra gli ottavi e i quarti di Champions..

Non dico non sia buono eh, ma ha 31 anni e per tipo di gioco il meglio l'ha già espresso..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giocatore di spessore ma che non ti cambia una squadra..finché al Bayern non sono arrivati campioni veri (Robben, Ribery) con gente come lui i tedeschi erano fuori sempre tra gli ottavi e i quarti di Champions..



Tra l'altro uscivano sempre con gli stessi se non ricordo male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente era all'ultimo anno di contratto...poi vediamo l'ingaggio, di sicuro sarà minimo un triennale a 7,5 milioni l'anno..
> 
> *Giocatore di spessore ma che non ti cambia una squadra*..finché al Bayern non sono arrivati campioni veri (Robben, Ribery) con gente come lui i tedeschi erano fuori sempre tra gli ottavi e i quarti di Champions..
> 
> Non dico non sia buono eh, ma ha 31 anni e per tipo di gioco il meglio l'ha già espresso..


Schweini te lo stravolge il centrocampo, certo, il suo contributo non è importante in fase di finalizzazione, ovvio che per quello ci vogliano Ribery e Robben, ma è fondamentale per dare solidità, equilibrio e costruzione al centrocampo, tutte cose che sono mancate l'anno passato al Manchester.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Schweini te lo stravolge il centrocampo, certo, il suo contributo non è importante in fase di finalizzazione, ovvio che per quello ci vogliano Ribery e Robben, ma è fondamentale per dare solidità, equilibrio e costruzione al centrocampo, tutte cose che sono mancate l'anno passato al Manchester.



Io parlo proprio a livello quantitativo/qualitativo..ripeto, è un giocatore di spessore ma non è uno che ti trasforma una squadra balbettante in un top team..è un giocatore che va inserito in un contesto che deve girare bene sennò il suo rendimento va a farsi benedire..per questo non è uno che stravolge il gioco, da solo è un giocatore piuttosto normale..se invece lo inserisci in un contesto che gira cambia tutto..vedi anche il suo rendimento con la nazionale man mano che si è evoluta..


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

A Monaco evidentemente l'Oktoberfest dura 12 mesi. Nel giro di un anno hanno perso Kroos e Bastian a cifre comunque ridicole per il mercato attuale. 
Xabi Alonso, Alcantara... Il Bayern la Champions l'ha vinta con la garra e lo strapotere fisico, guidato da Kroos, Bastian, Müller, Ribery, Robben: tutti giocatori per un motivo o per un altro finiti ai margini.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> A Monaco evidentemente l'Oktoberfest dura 12 mesi. Nel giro di un anno hanno perso Kroos e Bastian a cifre comunque ridicole per il mercato attuale.
> Xabi Alonso, Alcantara... Il Bayern la Champions l'ha vinta con la garra e lo strapotere fisico, guidato da Kroos, Bastian, Müller, Ribery, Robben: tutti giocatori per un motivo o per un altro finiti ai margini.



Kroos era in scadenza e il Real gli offriva 10k l'anno (ma mi pare anche di più)....era francamente inevitabile venderlo a cifre non galattiche. Schweini è un grande giocatore ma non fenomenale di 31 anni, il prezzo mi pare onestamente onesto.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Kroos era in scadenza e il Real gli offriva 10k l'anno (ma mi pare anche di più)....era francamente inevitabile venderlo a cifre non galattiche. Schweini è un grande giocatore ma non fenomenale di 31 anni, il prezzo mi pare onestamente onesto.



La vediamo in modo diverso, per me come centrocampista Schweini è fenomenale. Non ha il piede del regista, ma gioca col sangue negli occhi, corre, recupera, aiuta... Il miglior Bastian mangia in testa a Nainggolan, per dire.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> La vediamo in modo diverso, per me come centrocampista Schweini è fenomenale. Non ha il piede del regista, ma gioca col sangue negli occhi, corre, recupera, aiuta... Il miglior Bastian mangia in testa a Nainggolan, per dire.



Vabbè ma comunque è abbastanza vecchio, come Xabi l'anno scorso, anche secondo me il prezzo è onestissimo, un over 30 difficilissimamente lo paghi di più.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma comunque è abbastanza vecchio, come Xabi l'anno scorso, anche secondo me il prezzo è onestissimo, un over 30 difficilissimamente lo paghi di più.



Vero, ma cosa ne viene al Bayern a privarsi progressivamente dei suoi uomini più rappresentativi?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Vero, ma cosa ne viene al Bayern a privarsi progressivamente dei suoi uomini più rappresentativi?



Volere di Guardiola credo, mica l'hanno venduto per motivi economici o di spazio, ma perchè avevano litigato.


----------



## Mou (14 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Volere di Guardiola credo, mica l'hanno venduto per motivi economici o di spazio, ma perchè avevano litigato.



La gestione di Guardiola di alcuni particolari giocatori è incomprensibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> La gestione di Guardiola di alcuni particolari giocatori è incomprensibile.



Ma sì, ha mandato via tutte le colonne, non so se è per la sua mania di protagonismo, forse non accetta figure "storiche" ingombranti. Oppure è una questione tecnica, e anche questa può starci. Forse avrebbero fatto bene a silurarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io parlo proprio a livello quantitativo/qualitativo..ripeto, è un giocatore di spessore ma non è uno che ti trasforma una squadra balbettante in un top team..è un giocatore che va inserito in un contesto che deve girare bene sennò il suo rendimento va a farsi benedire..per questo non è uno che stravolge il gioco, da solo è un giocatore piuttosto normale..se invece lo inserisci in un contesto che gira cambia tutto..vedi anche il suo rendimento con la nazionale man mano che si è evoluta..


Beh certo, se intorno gli fai terra bruciata da solo non può molto, chiaramente non è un trascinatore che ti risolve la partita da solo, anche perché è un centrocampista e non un attaccante, non è mica Ibra che ti può mascherare da solo le lacune della squadra, ma questo vale per ogni centrocampista. 
Lui, dalla sua, ti offre grandi garanzie perché è un centrocampista totale, in grado di fare tutto, garanzia che per un motivo o per un altro i vari Fellaini, Di Maria, Blind o Herrara non ti possono dare da soli.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il miglior Bastian mangia in testa a Nainggolan, per dire.



a qualsiasi centrocampista in italia al momento...
Probabilmente dietro di poco ai miglior iniesta,xavi,sedorf e pirlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh certo, se intorno gli fai terra bruciata da solo non può molto, chiaramente *non è un trascinatore che ti risolve la partita da solo*, anche perché è un centrocampista e non un attaccante.



Non si tratta di questo..il punto è che non è un giocatore che ti rivoluziona la squadra..se tu hai un centrocampo decente e ci infili lui resta un centrocampo decente...se hai un centrocampo decente e ci infili Iniesta, o Modric, o Kroos o altri di quella tacca il salto di qualità è enorme


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di questo..il punto è che non è un giocatore che ti rivoluziona la squadra..*se tu hai un centrocampo decente e ci infili lui resta un centrocampo decente*...se hai un centrocampo decente e ci infili Iniesta, o Modric, o Kroos o altri di quella tacca il salto di qualità è enorme


Quindi se al Milan avessimo preso Schweini non sarebbe cambiato nulla?


----------



## Sanchez (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate questa foto della presentazione di Guardiola al Bayern. Notate nulla di strano?




''Ne rimarrà soltanto uno...io, bitches.''


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Pizarro il numero 1


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi se al Milan avessimo preso Schweini non sarebbe cambiato nulla?



Poco niente...a noi serve uno che inventa gioco e mette ordine in regia non uno che si rende utile alla squadra..poi ripeto, giocatore anche piuttosto sopravvalutato (benché ripeto, è forte) che in realtà non vale affatto più di un Marchisio..


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poco niente...a noi serve uno che inventa gioco e mette ordine in regia non uno che si rende utile alla squadra..poi ripeto, giocatore anche piuttosto sopravvalutato (benché ripeto, è forte) che in realtà non vale affatto più di un Marchisio..



Schweinsteiger è più forte di Marchisio , certo non c è tutta quella differenza che dicono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poco niente...a noi serve uno che inventa gioco e mette ordine in regia non uno che si rende utile alla squadra..poi ripeto, giocatore anche piuttosto sopravvalutato (benché ripeto, è forte) che in realtà non vale affatto più di un Marchisio..


E allora non ci siamo proprio, Schweinsteiger l'avrebbe stravolto il nostro centrocampo. Tecnicamente non è valido come Modric, Kroos o Iniesta ma non si allontana troppo da questi per valore assoluto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E allora non ci siamo proprio, Schweinsteiger l'avrebbe stravolto il nostro centrocampo. Tecnicamente non è valido come Modric, Kroos o Iniesta ma non si allontana troppo da questi per valore assoluto.



Ripeto per me è "solo" un giocatore di sostanza, ma non ti alza il tasso tecnico ne il livello di gioco..se hai problemi in fase di costruzione della manovra (come noi) uno così non ti cambia nulla...inoltre in un centrocampo non organizzato è il classico tedesco che va in tilt e non ci capisce più nulla...non nemmeno un leader tra l'altro..


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto per me è "solo" un giocatore di sostanza, ma non ti alza il tasso tecnico ne il livello di gioco..se hai problemi in fase di costruzione della manovra (come noi) uno così non ti cambia nulla...inoltre in un centrocampo non organizzato è il classico tedesco che va in tilt e non ci capisce più nulla...non nemmeno un leader tra l'altro..



Ad avercene giocatori di sostanza così forti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto per me è "solo" un giocatore di sostanza, ma non ti alza il tasso tecnico ne il livello di gioco..se hai problemi in fase di costruzione della manovra (come noi) uno così non ti cambia nulla...inoltre in un centrocampo non organizzato è il classico tedesco che va in tilt e non ci capisce più nulla...non nemmeno un leader tra l'altro..


Non c'è bisogno di aggiungere altro, evidentemente abbiamo guardato partite diverse del tedesco...


----------

